# Difference between Siver, Blue, and Black Dragon Cables?



## Alghazanth

Hi, I'm about to buy a recabled T1 from Moon Audio, as the stock cable is just too heavy. Does anyone know the difference in sound characteristics and perhaps weight between these three Dragon cables?
   
[size=11pt]*T1*[/size] [size=11pt]* with 10' Blue Dragon V3 Headphone Cable*[/size]*[size=11pt] w [/size] [size=11pt]Furutech FP-704 [/size]*
*[size=11pt]Gold plated stereo 1/4" plug[/size]*[size=11pt]*: *[/size][size=11pt]*$*[/size]*[size=11pt]1350[/size]*
[size=11pt]*T1*[/size] [size=11pt] *  with 10' Black Dragon V2 Headphone Cable *[/size] * [size=11pt]w [/size] [size=11pt]Furutech FP-704 [/size]*
*[size=11pt]Gold plated stereo 1/4" plug[/size]*[size=11pt]*: *[/size][size=11pt]*$*[/size]*[size=11pt]1400[/size]*
[size=11pt]*T1*[/size] *  [size=11pt]with 10' Silver Dragon V3 Headphone Cable [/size]* * [size=11pt]w [/size] [size=11pt]Furutech FP-704 [/size]*
*[size=11pt]Gold plated stereo 1/4" plug[/size]**[size=11pt]:[/size]**[size=11pt] $14[/size]**[size=11pt]75[/size]*
   
  Or would you recommend a different cable altogether?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## MickeyVee

I think it really depends on the headphones.  If you go to their headphone cable page, there's a link to an in-depth review but with the Senn HD650's & HD800's. Maybe that will help.
  I ended up going in the middle (Black Dragon) for my HD600's and now use them on my HD650s and am quite pleased.
  I also have a Silver Dragon v1 IEM cable on order for my HD25-1's.  Will try them on my 650's to see if there really s a difference between them.
  Anyway, email Drew at Moon and he may be able to offer some insight.  He's pretty responsive.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> I think it really depends on the headphones.  If you go to their headphone cable page, there's a link to an in-depth review but with the Senn HD650's & HD800's. Maybe that will help.
> I ended up going in the middle (Black Dragon) for my HD600's and now use them on my HD650s and am quite pleased.
> I also have a Silver Dragon v1 IEM cable on order for my HD25-1's.  Will try them on my 650's to see if there really s a difference between them.
> Anyway, email Drew at Moon and he may be able to offer some insight.  He's pretty responsive.


 

 Yea I did email him about a week ago, no response though. Could you describe how the sound changed with that cable? More bass quantity, tamer treble, etc?


----------



## MickeyVee

I found a touch better bass response.. smoother highs and definitely less harshess compared to the original cable.


----------



## flargosa

Have not heard the blue, but I used to own the Silver Dragon V3, then later switched to the Black Dragon V2 cable.  Silver dragon is more analytical sounding, airy, and bass sounds leaner but with better clarity. The cable seems to bring out the high frequency more or maybe lets all of it pass through?   That makes it less natural sounding to me.  Black Dragon has fuller midrange and low end, but highs are not as crisp as the SD.  It has maybe 95% of the clarity of the SD V3. The black dragon sounds smoother and musical, so I kept it.  I used the LCD-2 headphone and the Marantz SA8001 for the source, amp is LYR. If you want your HP to sound more analytical, airy with a slight emphasis on the high freq, then the SD is better.   SD needs 200 hrs of pink noise burn-in to smooth out the harshness.  Black Dragon didn't seem to change with burn-in.


----------



## Alghazanth

I see. What I'm looking for is to add some bass quantity and perhaps lower the slight sibilance of the T1's highs. Basically make it like my HE500, except not so huge and uncomfortable for my long listening sessions. It seems Silver Dragon is going to make the treble worse.
   
  Do you guys think the Blue or Black would be better for my needs?


----------



## tmars78

How about adjusting the bass and treble through an EQ, and saving yourself the $1000+, and then using that money to buy more music?


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> How about adjusting the bass and treble through an EQ, and saving yourself the $1000+, and then using that money to buy more music?


 

  
  I want the sound to be that way in the full can itself, not have to EQ it in. EQ'd bass sounds awful and completely artificial.
   
  Also, saving me $1000+? These recabled T1s cost $50-175 more than my stock T1.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> I want the sound to be that way in the full can itself, not have to EQ it in. Also, EQ'd bass sounds awful and completely artificial.


 


  Ok, that works for me. It was an honest question. I know some people are against eq, and some aren't. I've read if used right it can really be useful. I am not one to eq much either. I have been tempted to really try it, but usually find myself too lazy to actually play around with things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And yeah, I misread...its a whole new headphone. I thought it was just the cable itself.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> Ok, that works for me. It was an honest question. I know some people are against eq, and some aren't. I've read if used right it can really be useful. I am not one to eq much either. I have been tempted to really try it, but usually find myself too lazy to actually play around with things.


 

 I had the EQ set to "Rock" the whole time I had my old D2000s hooked up to my soundcard (for 6 months) because I didn't know any better. It sounded crisper, so I was all for it. But even back then, I could tell that EQ'd BASS was awful.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> I had the EQ set to "Rock" the whole time I had my old D2000s hooked up to my soundcard (for 6 months) because I didn't know any better. It sounded crisper, so I was all for it. But even back then, I could tell that EQ'd BASS was awful.


 

 Yeah, I think a lot of us do that before we really know any better. I heard that when you do eq, you should always eq down, and never up.


----------



## flargosa

To add more bass quantity you will need a more powerful amp which can feed more current at 600 Ohm(your T1's impedance).  Depending on your HP the SD can make it harsher sounding and can increase sibilance, for my HD580 it fixed its naturally soft treble edge. For my LCD-2 it didn't work.  Low bitrate music can sound lean with harsher treble too.  
   

  
  Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> I see. What I'm looking for is to add some bass quantity and perhaps lower the slight sibilance of the T1's highs. Basically make it like my HE500, except not so huge and uncomfortable for my long listening sessions. It seems Silver Dragon is going to make the treble worse.
> 
> Do you guys think the Blue or Black would be better for my needs?


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> To add more bass quantity you will need a more powerful amp which can feed more current at 600 Ohm(your T1's impedance).  Depending on your HP the SD can make it harsher sounding and can increase sibilance, for my HD580 it fixed its naturally soft treble edge. For my LCD-2 it didn't work.  Low bitrate music can sound lean with harsher treble too.


 


  So which provides more bass quantity/tames the treble more, the black or blue dragon?


----------



## flargosa

I have not owned the blue so I cannot comment on comparisons vs black. Keep in mind treble harshness and lean bass can also come from an under powered amp, lower bitrate music files, and your source.  
   
  Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> So which provides more bass quantity/tames the treble more, the black or blue dragon?


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> I have not owned the blue so I cannot comment on comparisons vs black. Keep in mind treble harshness and lean bass can also come from an under powered amp, lower bitrate music files, and your source.


 

 That's not it, this is in comparison to several other flagships. Characteristically bassy cans have plenty of bass with my setup, and the LCD2 has perfect bass. I'm just trying to add more bass and less treble to get it to sound like an HE500 without the comfort issues. I didn't even know the T1 had sibilance until I got the HE500.


----------



## flargosa

No cable adds bass.
   
   
  Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> That's not it, this is in comparison to several other flagships. Characteristically bassy cans have plenty of bass with my setup, and the LCD2 has perfect bass. I'm just trying to add more bass and less treble to get it to sound like an HE500 without the comfort issues. I didn't even know the T1 had sibilance until I got the HE500.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> No cable adds bass.


 
  Any proof of that?


----------



## flargosa

cables are passive, it doesn't add anything.
  
  Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Any proof of that?


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> cables are passive, it doesn't add anything.


 

 Wait, so what's with all of these reviews and descriptions saying some cables add bass weight, emphasize treble, and more?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Wait, so what's with all of these reviews and descriptions saying some cables add bass weight, emphasize treble, and more?


 
  this is highly debated, but IMO, cabling adds placebo


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





flargosa said:


> No cable adds bass.


 
   

 [size=medium]This is a DBT - free forum. As such comments such as "no cable adds bass" have no place here and should be taken to Sound Science if you wish to start a thread there.​[/size]


----------



## flargosa

To bring out the bass, you want enough current through your HP, not change cables. Cables just transmit information from one point to another.  Doesn't add anything, but can take away.
  
  Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Wait, so what's with all of these reviews and descriptions saying some cables add bass weight, emphasize treble, and more?


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





mrq said:


> [size=medium]This is a DBT - free forum. As such comments such as "no cable adds bass" have no place here and should be taken to Sound Science if you wish to start a thread there.​[/size]


 
   
  Where was there any mention of DBT? His opinion was that no cable adds bass. Is he not allowed to have an opinion?


----------



## Alghazanth

What is DBT anyway?


----------



## Lenni

*D*ouches *B*s'ers *T*rolls free forum. that's only permitted in the Science forum...


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





lenni said:


> *D*ouches *B*s'ers *T*rolls free forum. that's only permitted in the Science forum...


 

 Heh, I see.


----------



## Alghazanth

Just found this, check out #1: http://www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf
   
  Does this hold true for these types of cables I'm looking at also?


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Just found this, check out #1: http://www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf
> 
> Does this hold true for these types of cables I'm looking at also?


 


  If you really want to know, or rather read about this, head over to the sound science part of this forum, there is plenty of debate going on over there.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/486598/testing-audiophile-claims-and-myths


----------



## Bones13

I did email with Drew about my AT W5000 recable, and the Black Dragon really helped control the high, while accentuating the bass. Made the headphones really enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





bones13 said:


> I did email with Drew about my AT W5000 recable, and the Black Dragon really helped control the high, while accentuating the bass. Made the headphones really enjoyable to listen to.


 


  Very good to hear, thank you.


----------



## xinque

Sorry to threadjack but while we're on moon-audio, could someone explain what the headphone split mod they offer is exactly and what the benefits are? Tried searching and asking Drew already but haven't gotten a response yet. Also looking to get a recabled T1 from them.


----------



## MilesDavis2

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> How about adjusting the bass and treble through an EQ, and saving yourself the $1000+, and then using that money to buy more music?


 


 Like that!


----------



## MilesDavis2

I can only speak for the silver dragon V3 as I use it for the HD600. Though the stock cable was fine, after replacing it with the silver dragon, there definitely is a change.  Cables can be enormous or subtle changes.  I listen to jazz and classical especially with vocals, I am happy with the silver dragon.  Next time, I'll try the black dragon. I don't gauge music appreciation with graphs or technical talk. My meter are my ears and if my smile is ear to ear and my feet is stomping, then I'm happy. After all, that's the only thing that should matter.


----------



## pigmode

^ Thanks for your input.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Ahh looks like somebody finally believes in recables haha!
   
  Lemme know what Moon T1 you get Broracha sauce. I'm a huge fan of theirs
   
  Btw it took me about 4 years to nearly approach the post count you've gotten LOLOL


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Ahh looks like somebody finally believes in recables haha!
> 
> Lemme know what Moon T1 you get Broracha sauce. I'm a huge fan of theirs
> 
> Btw it took me about 4 years to nearly approach the post count you've gotten LOLOL


 

 Lol this was posted ages ago bropocalypse, I decided not to get the T1 recabled since there was no definitive proof. I did get the Blue Dragon for the LCD-2 recently though but you know I haven't A/Bed. There's definitely some kind of difference though. If it turns out to be a significantly positive one, maybe I'll take recables a step further.
   
  And yea I've spent way too much time here.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Brotationmarks
   
  I think you would have believed in them earlier if you woned a D7000 instead of buying the LA7000 outright


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Brotationmarks
> 
> I think you would have believed in them earlier if you woned a D7000 instead of buying the LA7000 outright


 
  Bromosapien

 I did buy the LA7000 after already owning the D7000, it's just that with all the mods my LA7K has I never knew exactly what the cable was doing. Course I do understand now and know cables can make a difference, but the Cryo Wire on the LA7K was super expensive and I can't pay $700 per can for a recable, so I have to see if something like my Blue Dragon is still a significant upgrade.


----------

